# Fischerprüfung Schleswig Holstein



## Sailfisch

Hier bitte alle Infos zur Prüfung in Schleswig Holstein einstellen.
Nützlich Links werde ich - sofern ich sie bemerke (anderfalls bitte PN) - ins Erstposting übernehmen!

Einen nützlichen Link zu den Prüfungen findet ihr schon mal hier:
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/fischereischeinlehrgang

http://www.kiel.de/Aemter_61_bis_92/73/Service_73/Fi_info.htm


----------



## Henninho

*AW: Fischerprüfung Schleswig Holstein*

Hallo!
Ich möchte gerne den Angelschein machen. Ich wohne in Husum in Nordfriesland. Ich habe von einer Art Crashkurs gehört. Wo kann man diesen machen in meiner Region? Wie teuer ist der? Wie lange dauert der genau? Und wenn es nicht so einen Crashkurs gibt, möchte ich einen "normalen" Angelschein machen...Dann bitte dafür die Informationen.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Henninho

*AW: Fischerprüfung Schleswig Holstein*

achso...


----------



## Charly_Brown

*AW: Fischerprüfung Schleswig Holstein*

Hallo,

ich habe Ende 2005 die Prüfung abgelegt, und wollte mein Leitfaden nun an einen Freund weiterreichen, damit er damit lernen kann. Hat sich im neuen Leitfaden (außer Schonmaßen/-zeiten) etwas geändert??? Wenn ja, wo bekomme ich den aktuellen Leitfaden?

Danke


----------



## Blechkate

*AW: Fischerprüfung Schleswig Holstein*

Hallo,
bin mir ziemlich sicher das da nichts geändert wurde. Ich hab meinen Schein im Juni gemacht. Im Leitfaden waren ein paar Fragen die man falsch beantworten mußte damit sie richtig waren|kopfkrat;+. Wenn man den Leitfaden geändert hätte, wären diese lustigen Fehler wohl ausgeräumt worden. So denke ich zumindest. Wenn man sich mit dem 2002 Leitfaden vorbereitet sollte es schon klappen.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Charly_Brown

*AW: Fischerprüfung Schleswig Holstein*

Super,

vielen dank für die Antwort. Schade, dass an der Stelle nicht wahrheitsgemäß geantwortet wird, klingt für mich nach Geld mache. Naja, mehr als Prüfungsgebühren gibts an dieser Stelle nicht...


----------



## Hendrik1978

*AW: Fischerprüfung Schleswig Holstein*

Hab mal bei der LSFV Seite geschaut, da stehen gar keine Termine fü Kreis Rendsburg Eckernförde...
Meine Freundin würde jetzt gerne nen Schein machen!
Und nun gibts keine Termine.
Oder hat da noch wer nen Tip für mich?
Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## caddel

*AW: Fischerprüfung Schleswig Holstein*

Hier sind mal ein paar Termine für die kommende Lehrgangssaison aus dem Kreis Plön.

*Schönberg* *Zeitraum:* 05.09.2009 bis 11.10.2009
*Ort:* Schulzentrum  Realschule; Eröffnung 05.09.09 - 08.30 Uhr
*Leitung:* G. Kreusch, Tel.:  01522/8775595  *Stolpe* *Zeitraum:* 31.10.2009 bis 06.12.2009
*Ort:* Eröffnung 31.10.09  - 08.30 Uhr
*Leitung:* W. Vogler, Tel.: 04383/238  *Preetz* *Zeitraum:* 09.01.2010 bis 14.02.2010
*Ort:* PTSV Sportheim,  Lindenstraße 37; Eröffnung 09.01.10 - 08.30 Uhr
*Leitung:* G. Kreusch,  Tel.: 01522/8775595  *Plön* *Zeitraum:* 20.02.2010 bis 28.03.2010
*Ort:* Sportheim TSV  Plön, Bürgermeister-Kinder-Straße 15; Eröffnung: 20.02.10 - 08.30  Uhr
*Leitung:* B. Brillert, Tel.: 04522/6736  *Lütjenburg* *Zeitraum:* 27.02.2010 bis 04.04.2010
*Ort:* TSV Sportheim  Champ, Kieler Str. 34; Eröffnung: 27.02.10 - 08.30 Uhr
*Leitung:* B.  Brillert, Tel.: 04522/6736  *Schwentinental* *Zeitraum:* 08.05.2010 bis 13.06.2010
*Ort:* Eröffnung:  08.05.10 - 08.30 Uhr
*Leitung:* W. Vogler, Tel.: 04383/238  *Schlesen* *Zeitraum:* 19.06.2010 bis 04.07.2010
*Ort:*  Dorfgemeinschaftshaus; Intensivlehrgang; Eröffnung: 19.06.2010, 08.30  Uhr
*Leitung:* G. Kreusch, Tel.: 01522/8775595


----------



## Trout Hunter

*AW: Fischerprüfung Schleswig Holstein*

Bad Oldesloe !!!Angelschein in 2 Wochen!!!Für 85,00 €!!!

Anfang: 12.09.2009 
Ende:    20.09.2009

4 Sitzungen

12.09.2009 + 13.09.2009 + 19.09.2009 + 20.09.2009

je 7 Stunden und 30 Minuten Pause!

Ich würde mich aber schnell melden ich glaube kaum das da noch freie plätze sind^^


----------



## Miss Pink

*AW: Fischerprüfung Schleswig Holstein*

15.09-08.10 bei Großmanns Angeltreff Kiel... in Gaarden
Da mach ich den jetzt auch-weiss aber nicht ob da noch Plätze frei sind!"#c


----------



## symphy

*AW: Fischerprüfung Schleswig Holstein*

@sailfish

deine beiden links sind ungültig |kopfkrat


----------



## Laksos

*AW: Fischerprüfung Schleswig Holstein*

Zum Zeitpunkt der threaderstellung vor fast 4 Jahren waren sie aber noch brandaktuell!


----------



## cari

*AW: Fischerprüfung Schleswig Holstein*

hallo, ich mache  Donnerstag meine Prüfung. Uns wurde erzählt, dass genau die selben Fragen dran kommen, die im Leitfaden beiliegen. Jetzt habe ich aber einige Onlinetests gemacht und da waren ganz andere Fragen. Kommen da doch andere Fragen dran als im Leitfaden stehen?

Und wir sieht das mit der speziellen Fischkunde aus? Da werden ja die Fischarten abgefragt. Sieht  man dann die Bilder und kreuzt man dann an, um welchen Fisch es sich handelt? Und dann nur den Namen oder muss man auch Größe und Schonzeit und Art usw wissen?


Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen. danke


----------



## Tommi74

*AW: Fischerprüfung Schleswig Holstein*

Moin Moin 

Leute sacht mal gibt es hier in Ahrensburg oder umgebung ne möglichkeit für jugendliche eine Fischereiprüfung zumachen 
es kann doch nicht sein das unsere jugend nach OD oder HH fahren muss 
damit sie angeln können 
über infos würde ich mir freuen


----------



## erdmaus100

Liebe Angler

Ich bin 13 und möchte in SH einen Angelschein machen!
Würde gerne wissen ob da gleichaltrige wie ich sitzen oder eher nur erwachsene

Mit freundlichen grüßen aus Krogaspe bei neumünster


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Schleswig Holstein*



erdmaus100 schrieb:


> Liebe Angler
> 
> Ich bin 13 und möchte in SH einen Angelschein machen!
> Würde gerne wissen ob da gleichaltrige wie ich sitzen oder eher nur erwachsene
> 
> Mit freundlichen grüßen aus Krogaspe bei neumünster


 

Da ist alles vertreten, meine Tochter war z.B. 11, als sie teilgenommen hat. Und zumindest im Kreis Steinburg überwiegen die Jugendlichen. 

Frage doch einfach einmal beim Lehrgangsleiter nach, wie sich die Verteilung der Teilnehmer darstellt, wenn Du dich anmeldest, was du rechtzeitig tun solltest.


----------



## erdmaus100

*AW: Fischerprüfung Schleswig Holstein*

OK danke für die info


----------



## Bellyboatangler

*AW: Fischerprüfung Schleswig Holstein*

kann garnicht vorstellen das dieser jetzt 85 euroen kosten. 
habe den mal fuer 15 dm 1984 gemacht. lange zeit her. war in eienm der ersten Kurse dabei wo man eine Angelscheinpruefung machen musste

ich sag nur angelscheinpruefung sollte abgeschafft werden.
andere laender koennen auch ohne damit leben.


----------



## erdmaus100

*AW: Fischerprüfung Schleswig Holstein*

@bellyboatangler

Sicher das so n Lappen so teuer ist? 

Is ja schon ziemlich übel für jemanden in meinem alter das kann man nich ma eben hinblättern


----------



## hotspotfinder

*AW: Fischerprüfung Schleswig Holstein*

Moin,

der Schein kostet nur 10 € (+ 10 € jährliche Fischereiabgabe). Die 85 € kostete der Vorbereitungskurs wobei es da für Jugendliche Rabatt gibt. 

Rechne mal mit ~100 € incl. Lehrmaterialien für den Schein.





> Is ja schon ziemlich übel für jemanden in meinem alter das kann man nich ma eben hinblättern



Den Betrag kann man doch gut sparen. Zudem kommt in sechs Wochen schon der alte dicke Mann mit weißem Bart und roter Jacke.

PS: Der PKW-Führerschein, der bei dir in wenigen Jahren ansteht, kostet 1500-2000 €.


----------



## hamburger1975

*AW: Fischerprüfung Schleswig Holstein*

*Fischereischeinausbildung in Ahrensburg

**Termin:

*4/5/11/12.04.2015

10-16 Uhr*

Prüfung:

*12.04.2015 
16-18 Uhr*

Veranstaltungsort:

*Peter-Rantzau-Haus
Manfred-Samusch-Straße 9
22926 Ahrensburg

*Kosten:*

Erwachsene: 70 €
Jugendliche:  50 €

*Anmeldung bei:*

Timo Bienert
04532 - 500726
01520 - 1542375
info@angelshop-nord.de

*Achtung es stehen nur 40 Teilnehmerplätze zur Verfügung!!!*


*Die Fischereischeinprüfung in Schleswig Holstein ist in den meisten Bundesländern anerkannt.(z.B. Hamburg,Niedersachsen,MVP,usw.)*​


----------

